# Bucks and wethers?



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Do bucks and wethers get along? I have a 7 acre pasture with 9 wethers on it. They can't see my girls except for far away in one tiny spot. Could I put a buck in with my wethers so I have him to breed my girls? Or do they not get along


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That should be fine to do. It always ultimately depends on the animals themselves but I bet it would work out fine.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i think it should be ok but sometimes they just wont get along. then i move the wether thats being beat up to the doe pen.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Lots of people use wethers as companions for bucks. I have had a few different combinations on my place in the last year and they have all done fine.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Would it be better to get a younger buck and let him grow up with the wethers? That way he won't feel obligated to dominate the wethers. Plus my wethers have a harsh initiation sometimes. The last two boys I put out in the pasture I had to take them out daily for about a week and watch them bc the older ones did not want them there. But now they are all fine and get along great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know that it would matter. A young buck could get beat up by the older wethers. If everyone is full grown, then they should be able to hold their own. You may have to pull someone out. It just really depends.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think if the bucks are outnumbered by the wethers, that should especially be fine. Until recently I had a wether in with my three bucks, and he didn't understand why everyone went all crazy during rut. He wasn't being singled out for bullying, but they were as rough with him as with each other, and the poor thing just didn't get it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As long as they all have horns or all dont have horns, they will fight it out a bit to see how is the boss and in a month or so all will be good. NOW with that being said, putting a new goat in with a herd of other goats is going to be rough on the new buck. I would suggest putting the buck in with just 1 or 2 of the wethers into a separate pen and let them get used to each other. It should only take 2-3 days before the others wethers out on pasture to forget their buddies and treat them as new guys also. Then let the 3 out back into the pasture with the other wethers at the same time so there are more targets for the larger herd and not just one.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 3 wethers who would be perfect for the new buck. Two of them don't have horns but the one that does, his horns aren't pointed. They are scurs ( I think that's what they're called) that grow and get knocked off while playing head butt with each other. But these 3 are the newest and lowest on the totem pole. They don't get beat up anymore but I do have to throw some hay aside for just them


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Another question: how do you train bucks to be nice?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just have to handle em lots. Which is a stinky proposition during the rut


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup and make sure they know you are boss. Both my bucks respect me and are very nice around me, but my younger brother teased them when we first got them (a few years apart) so they are aggressive with him if he is around them because they know (or think, anyways) they they're the boss over him.


----------

